

Ask HN: Help Me Change Jobs - throwaway_plat

I've had enough. I need a change. I could use some help making a change. For a little more background on my situation look at: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2053659<p>I realized a several months ago that I needed to change jobs. At my current job there are lots of smart people and the pay is good, but the job is sucking everything out of me. It's amazing how things went from great to miserable over a span of several years (I'll just say more than 7 years). The last few years have been rough and I'm going through the motions to get things done. Most of my growth is coming from personal projects that I find interesting.<p>Professionally I'm working mostly on "visualization" desktop software, but I've been wanting to do web stuff for a while. I haven't done much web work professionally, but most of my personal projects have been small web projects. The ultimate goal is to start my own company, but now I need to switch to something that I can get more satisfaction from.<p>I'm mostly looking for advice, but anything anyone can share (leads, etc.) would be greatly appreciated. I can be reached at help.jobchange@gmail.com if anyone wants to discuss anything via email.<p>Also, I realize that I'm very lucky to have a job that allows me to support my family. It would be great to be able to support my family and do something that I enjoy...
======
noahc
Here is what worked for me:

1\. Become active in the community you want to get involved in. If it's
startups, you're at the right place. Start to build a reputation. Start to
make connections. Honestly, I thought I had to become the next
bingocardcreator before I'd really get opportunities. I was wrong. 40 - 50
good HN comments and a strong e-mail go a long way.

2\. Either look for opportunities as they pop up (Now Hiring Threads) or be
proactive and send out potential cover letters basically outlining specific
skills you have that might be a good match and then ask if they are
interested.

3\. It took me from August to the beginning of this year to really find
something that I'm over 100% excited about, but it was worth the wait. Just
keep producing...Code, blogposts, HN comments, etc that you can point to.

4\. Good Luck!

